# Windowmaker - LXDE -XFCE

## criseas

Hey Leuts,

ich bräuchte ne Entscheidungshilfe :/

Welches der drei soll ich nehmen und was sind eurer Meinung nach die Vor- und Nachteile?

Ressourcenschonend sind ja alle 3 und damit stromsparend, nur welcher am meisten  :Wink: ?

Was meint ihr?

Grüße

Criseas

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gab da vor kurzem einen Test. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1

Unterschied im Energieverbrauch liegt bei 10%. Da würdest du wohl mehr merken, wenn du eine andere Distri nimmst,die etwas anders aufgebaut ist. XFCE bringt wenig, da kannst du auch gleich Gnome nehmen, also jetzt vom Speicherverbrauch und der Laufzeit. Dann lieber LXDE. Gefällt mir auch besser, habs mir aber nur mal kurz angeschaut.

Wenn du 1GB Speicher oder mehr hast, dann sollte das ziemlich egal sein. Wenn du weniger hast, dann vielleicht nicht gerade KDE. Aber für die Laufzeit ist das absolut egal. Speicher braucht auch Strom, wenn er ungenutzt im Rechner steckt.

----------

## Knieper

 *criseas wrote:*   

> Welches der drei soll ich nehmen und was sind eurer Meinung nach die Vor- und Nachteile?

 

Und noch keine Antworten oder der Ansatz von einem Flamewar - Leute wir werden alt.

 *Quote:*   

> Ressourcenschonend sind ja alle 3 und damit stromsparend, nur welcher am meisten ?

 

Die nehmen sich messbar nichts, wenn Du die unnötigen Dienste (Indizierungen, Monitoring...) abstellst.

----------

## criseas

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und noch keine Antworten oder der Ansatz von einem Flamewar - Leute wir werden alt.
> 
> 

 

Schade auf sowas hätte ich gehofft  :Wink: !

Da bleiben nun Windowmaker und LXDE offen  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *criseas wrote:*   

> Da bleiben nun Windowmaker und LXDE offen 

 

Ich zuck echt immer zusammen, weil ich les "Widowmaker"...

Ansonsten sind lxde und windowmaker verschiedene Sachen.

Windowmaker ist nur ein Fenstermanager. So wie Fluxbox.

lxde ist ein komplettes environmen, mit eigenem Texteditor, Filemanager, usw.

Wenn du das haben willst ist das sicher eine feine Sache.

Aber auch die großen DEs wie Gnome oder KDE sind nicht SOOO schlecht.

von kde weiß ich dass einige Dienste (wie die Indizierung) abgeschaltet werden, wenn auf Akku läuft.

Damit sind die größten Stromfresser aus. Denke Gnome wird das ähnlich machen.

Experimentieren ist die Devise. Schau wie lange windowmaker, lxde, ... zum Leeren deines Akku brauchen.

Dann weißt du was das Beste für dich ist  :Wink: 

----------

## criseas

Ne Witwen will ich nicht machen  :Wink: !

Gnaa, auf meinem Netbook ist KDE und Gnome nicht so Prickelnd... und ich möchte bissel mit Schlanken sachen arbeiten. 

Hmm bisher dachte ich XFCE ist ne schlanke DE und LXDE schon win WM... naja wie man sich täuschen kann  :Wink: !

Gegen windowmanager hab ich erstmal nichts konkretes, bieten sie doch sobald sie eingerichtet sind teils ähnlichen Komfort wie ein DE, damit hatte ich bisher nur noch nicht soviel Erfahrung aber das wird sich nun denk ich bald ergeben wenn ich das auf die Bruteforce Tour mache wie von dir Vorgeschlagen  :Wink: !

Gegen eine Diskussion und Glaubensfrage hab ich natürlich nichts einzuwenden  :Very Happy: !

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

> von kde weiß ich dass einige Dienste (wie die Indizierung) abgeschaltet werden, wenn auf Akku läuft.
> 
> Damit sind die größten Stromfresser aus. Denke Gnome wird das ähnlich machen.

 

Was habt ihr nur alle gegen die Indizierung? Ja, KDE 4.4.x hakt, aber es ist der kio_thumbnailer, der ein Speicherleck hat und den Rechner platt macht. Die Indizierung stört echt nicht. Finde es komisch, dass alle sofort auf die Indizierung schimpfen, nur weil KDE 4.4 hakt, ohne da etwas getestet zu haben.

Du musst die humbnails von Phonon auf mplayer umstellen, dann rennt dein KDE dreimal so schnell.

Obwohl es auch nicht stört, wenn man die Indizierung beim Akkubetrieb abschaltet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *criseas wrote:*   

> Gnaa, auf meinem Netbook ist KDE und Gnome nicht so Prickelnd... und ich möchte bissel mit Schlanken sachen arbeiten. 
> 
> Hmm bisher dachte ich XFCE ist ne schlanke DE und LXDE schon win WM... naja wie man sich täuschen kann !

 

Keine Ahnung, was deine Definition von schlank ist, aber das sind momentan wohl eher Vorurteile als Tatsachen. Weder Speicherverbrauch noch Laufzeit sprechen für die "schlanken" Lösungen, wenn du 512MB oder mehr RAM hast.

Und gerade von KDE gibt es doch eine spezielle Netbook Version. Hab das gerade nicht im Kopf, aber da gibt es etwas, was speziell für Netbooks angepasst wurde.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was habt ihr nur alle gegen die Indizierung? Ja, KDE 4.4.x hakt, aber es ist der kio_thumbnailer, der ein Speicherleck hat und den Rechner platt macht. Die Indizierung stört echt nicht. Finde es komisch, dass alle sofort auf die Indizierung schimpfen, nur weil KDE 4.4 hakt, ohne da etwas getestet zu haben.

 

Aber es geht hier grad echt nicht um schnell oder gut oder sonstwas, sondern um Energieverbrauch. Und eine durchgehend ratternde Festplatte schluckt Power, dass es nur so kracht!

Und das hab ich hoffentlich deutlich genug formuliert, dass das die KDE-Devs selber erkannt haben und die Indizierung wird automtisch (!!!) deaktiviert, sollte der Rechner auf Akku laufen als nicht über Dose.

Und ich hab gar nix gegen die Indizierung, ich hab nen Athlon X3 eingerichtet wo das Ding einfach richtig schön dezent im Hintergrund läuft, kriegt man absolut nix davon mit...

Leider hab ich selber Probleme... Aber egal.

----------

## musv

Auf meinem Aspach-Notebook steckt nur eine kleine alte lahme Festplatte drin. Dateisystem ist Reiser4. Irgendwie gab's damals ein Problem, da KDE3 immer schön synchronisieren wollte und Reiser4 das nicht verkraftet hatte. Das äußerte sich darin, dass man z.B. beim Öffnen oder Schließen eines Tabs in Quanta erstmal fast 'ne Sekunde warten durfte. 

Ich hatte mir damals ein Skript geschrieben, was mir den KDE-Ordner im Home beim Booten in ein Ram-Verzeichnis schiebt und beim Runterfahren wieder zurückschreibt. Mittlerweile würde ich das wohl noch zusätzlich über ein Union-FS machen. Aber egal. Zumindest rannte der KDE seit diesem Zeitpunkt. Schmiert die Kiste ab, sind die Änderungen im ~/.kde3 natürlich futsch.

Vielleicht bringt diese Methode ja den gewünschten Effekt auch bei KDE4.

----------

## disi

Also ich habe nichts gegen Gnome oder KDE aber benutze beides nicht sehr gerne auf dem Laptop.

Wie waere es mit Awesome als Window Manager?  :Smile:  Der kommt erstmal mit garnichts, ist aber sehr anpassbar. Fuer Laptops finde ich den genial. Anstatt Fenster mit gedrueckter Touchpadtaste muehsam zu bewegen und dabei die Finger brechen, macht er das automatisch fuer dich auf 9 "Tags" oder wieviele zu willst. Alle default Tastenkombos sind irgendwie mit der Windowstaste: 

Win+Enter - oeffnet ein Terminal

Win+R - oeffnet eine Eingabe, wo man ein Programm starten kann (e.g. pcmanfm)

Win+Shift+3 - bewegt das aktive Programm nach Tag3

usw. usw.

Ich benutze den pcmanfm (LXDE) mit Awesome, dann noch Firefox als Browser und ein paar xfce4 apps wie Ristretto fuer Bilder angucken. pcmanfm kann eigentlich alles was andere auch koennen, tabs, hal, thumbnails und keinen dusseligen Recycle Bin. OK, ich bin pcmanfm fan  :Wink: 

Ein weiteres cooles Programm ist geany, ein Text Programm, das Module laden kann wie "File Manager", "Terminal", "Latex" usw. also auch highlighting.

Als Terminal nehme ich mrxvt, transparent und tabs, leicht zu konfigurieren in einer einzelnen config "mrxvtrc"

Mit xrandr mache ich die Monitoreinstellungen.

gtk-theme-switch ist ein klasse tool, schnell und huebsch mit Vorschau, um zwischen verschiedenen gtk-themes zu wechseln.

Power Management macht das nicht so viel, es laeuft aber auch kaum etwas. ACPI schaltet automatisch den Monitor aus, Cpufrequtils trottled die CPU, HDs spinnen automatisch herunter und wenn man hal mit laptop baut installiert er noch die pm-utils. Damit kann man dann via "pm-suspend" den Laptop im RAM schlafen legen.

----------

## franzf

 *disi wrote:*   

> Cpufrequtils trottled die CPU, HDs spinnen automatisch herunter

 

Trotteln und spinnen - würd ich lieber die Hände von lassen.

(sry4ot...  :Wink: )

----------

## disi

Ja, OK bin nochmal etwas druebergegangen und Rechtschreibung verbessert. Die Trottel und Spinnen bleiben aber stehen   :Laughing: 

----------

## criseas

Die ganze vielfalt überwältigt mich, weiß ja garnicht wo ich anfangen soll  :Very Happy: . Irgendwie wird schon klappen^^

----------

